# January Rv Show



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Any other Jersey guys going to the January RV Show at the convention center in Raritan Center, Edison? I'll be going - not sure whether it will be Friday or Saturday.
















Scott


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

what is the date, i'm not that far from edison


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Sadly, I must pass on this one.
We do have the Louisville show at the end of January though.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

nynethead said:


> what is the date, i'm not that far from edison
> [snapback]71564[/snapback]​


January 20 - 22. My son has basketball games on Friday and Saturday so I'm going on Sunday.

NJ RV Show


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Scott
When you go are you taking a camera with
if you are take some pics of the new ones for us

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Scott
> When you go are you taking a camera with
> if you are take some pics of the new ones for us
> 
> ...


Will do.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We might go. Have to check the schedule.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Might be something to do on a Sunday aft.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Might be something to do on a Sunday aft.
> 
> John
> [snapback]71613[/snapback]​


Hey, we can have a mini-rally.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Too far for me.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

IMHO the Louisville event is a show. The NJ event listed here is just a sale, with a few vendors under one roof


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

It would be an excuse to stay at the Somerset Marriott and pick up some more points. You know I gotta take the DW to Hawaii next yerar for our 10 year!









287 to 440 to the Raritan Center. Boy, I could do that drive in my sleep!









Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> It would be an excuse to stay at the Somerset Marriott and pick up some more points. You know I gotta take the DW to Hawaii next yerar for our 10 year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DO do it in my sleep.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Any other Jersey guys going to the January RV Show at the convention center in Raritan Center, Edison? I'll be going - not sure whether it will be Friday or Saturday.


If you're looking for a big show this one is probably not for you. I've gone twice now, and I really wasn't impressed with the amount of units being displayed.

There's also one in Allentown, PA this weekend (click here). It's not real big either, but it's a building full of RV's so it can't be all bad...


----------



## tatsharleys (Feb 4, 2006)

yes i went and bought a 2006 outback 23r from Myers picked it up yesterday couldn't pass on the price


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tatsharleys said:


> yes i went and bought a 2006 outback 23r from Myers picked it up yesterday couldn't pass on the price
> [snapback]78284[/snapback]​


Awwwww Right! Welcome aboard! I gave Myers and Garrick a flyer to post about Outbackers.com and told them both that if they wanted to sell Outbacks to steer people to this site. Did the Myers folks tell you about outbackers.com?

Fill us in now. Where are you from? TV? The whole nine yards. Look into the Northeast Spring Rally at Otter Creek.

Scott


----------

